# Sticky  Sony SA-VS310 Home Theater System



## Reviews Bot

*Sony SA-VS310 Home Theater System*

*Description:*
An ideal audio addition to your home theater, the SAVS310 speaker system features a slim design and provides deep base via the 25cm active subwoofer.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Sony*EAN*0027242798526*Feature*5.1ch speaker package
Comes with 2 speaker stands for Front or Rear Speakers.
Dynamic sound with SLIM design
2 way 3 drivers speaker system
Sound Reproduction up to 70kHz 20mm tweeter*Label*Sony*Manufacturer*Sony*MPN*SAVS310*Package Height*16.5 inches*Package Length*35 inches*Package Weight*54.4 pounds*Package Width*23.5 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*SAVS310*ProductGroup*Home Theater*ProductTypeName*HOME_THEATER_SYSTEM_OR_HTIB*Publisher*Sony*SKU*FS-027242798526*Studio*Sony*Title*Sony SA-VS310 Home Theater System*UPC*027242798526*UPCList - UPCListElement*027242798526*Item Weight*53.2 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*SAVS310*Model*SAVS310*Color*Black*Warranty*1 Year limited


----------

